# Im so consufes on this ballast



## mikepro88 (May 18, 2014)

Ok so ive been a member for a while and ive played around with the idea of growing. Ive actually grown a little but it was always with cfl's and dirt..Im ready to get off the porch and play with you big dogs. Im ready for some DWC and some HPS. I dont want to start my grow while im building my area been there done that. Im gonna keep it small a ten gallon tote with two plants. ive got a digital ph tester and the tote .  im getting stuck on the ballast thing this is what im lookin at so far http://www.prolighting.com/hps-150r-1-kit.html i wanted to make the duel 150w cool tube that ( i think ) THG posted.  so this ballast ive shown you does it just wire up to a extension cord or do i gotta run it to my fuse box im completely lost any help would be amazing thanks


----------



## DrFever (May 18, 2014)

Mike  prices  of ballasts have dropped  significantly  IMO  as you get more grows in  your going to realize  you spent money on things  that just dont cut it i suggest you bite the bullet and invest   in a 600 watt  dimmable ballast  this way  you  can adjust the amount of power  rather then   the route your going  either way you pay for what you get 
and trust me once you get hooked in growing  all you want to do is go bigger and bigger  so just get a 600


----------



## mikepro88 (May 18, 2014)

Money isnt THAT big of an issue i mean dont get me wrong i dont want a 200 dollar ballast when a 50 buck one will do my question was more about how exactly does this ballast work  and im only gonna have a box about 3' by '3 and about 7 foot tall i will go bigger one day after i get this under control  but yea my main question is do i just screw the hps bulb into this and plug it in or do i gotta do some wiring


----------



## MR1 (May 18, 2014)

That is a diy kit, you have to have buy an enclosure for it and do your own wiring.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 19, 2014)

At the very least, you will need to wire a cord to it so that it can be plugged in to a standard wall receptacle. Being only 150w It shouldn't draw enough current to be an issue to plug in to any receptacle. But you still need to check the specs on it to see what the amperage draw is so that you can put the right size cord on it, and so that you can make sure that the circuit that you plug in to isn't already maxxed out.

This just my personal opinion, but I would just order a 400w setup that has everything you need. The 400w will do best in a 3'x3' space as you need to have a bare minimum of 5000 lumens per square foot of growing space for flowering MJ. I have found that 6000-7000 lumens per sqft is ideal for great bud growth. The 400w will give you 55,000 lumens which puts you right in there.

Here is what I use, and it doesn't require any wiring or anything else but "plug and hang": http://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/best-grow-light-systems/400-watt-grow-light-sets.html I couldn't get it to highlight the one in particular but its the one that costs $157, is able to use both MH and HPS, and it has the cool tube with the big reflector.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2014)

For a 3 x 3 space, I agree with the guys on getting either a 400W or a 600W.  Even 2 150W would not be enough light for 9 sq ft., a 400W is pushing it.  The DIY dual 150W cool tube is neat IF you find a killer deal on the bulb and ballast like I did ($2 each) and for a smaller space (mine was 2 x 2 and I used 2 150W).

To answer your question though, you would need to wire it.  I like to use heat resistant wiring.  You will also need a ballast box, a socket, a bulb, a reflector and the "cool tube" ( to make one like I did).  So, ultimately you would need at least 3 of these.  The cost would be over that of a 400W plug and play and maybe even be more.  Sometimes there are advantages to DIYing your own things and sometimes there isn't.  I would be looking at a 600W dimmable if you can afford it.  I really doubt that you will regret it if you are serious about getting serious and "playing with the big dogs".


----------



## mikepro88 (May 19, 2014)

well darn. I really like building my own things and not buying "plug and play" but I also dont like the smell of my house burning down  so i guess im sold on buying one of these. but after lookin at the site Hushpup sent me its only like 80 bucks more to get a 1000watt dimmable balast...to me that just seems like the better deal esp if i can still plut in a 400watter until i get a better understanding of what the heck im doin


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2014)

I know, I love building things myself, too.  But trust me, as you go along you will find new things you want to try and build.  

There is some discussions that dimming the lights affects the spectrum of the light.  However in real life I haven't noticed any adverse effects from running a 600W at 400W.  

I often hear people lamenting that they wish they has gotten a larger light, but seldom, if ever, heard anyone complain that their light is too large.  Most of us tend to go bigger rather than smaller.  You will need a good centrifuge type fan to cool things.  Be sure to get an air cooled hood of some kind.


----------

